# No More Bulky Mains Timers!



## ale36 (3 Feb 2014)

Hello guys,

I just stumbled across this while searching for 2-3 channels programmable timers due to not having any luck with analogue nor digital plug in timers as they keep of reseating themselves or loosing the time.

Power Management System
Maplin Special Offer £39.99
These are great for everyone, you can program your lights, pumps, Co2, etc just with one plug


----------



## Arne (3 Feb 2014)

wow that looks awesome! Although I've had bad experiences with virtually every digital timer .... if this uses extra relays for switching it might be worth the $$


----------



## ale36 (3 Feb 2014)

Arne said:


> wow that looks awesome! Although I've had bad experiences with virtually every digital timer .... if this uses extra relays for switching it might be worth the $$


I have had problems too hence why I started looking at making my own controllers but then I found this. I'm looking at getting this over the weekend


----------



## Arne (3 Feb 2014)

Found where to get them here in the Netherlands for €49.95. I don't expect you'll have problems within the week but still curious about your experience with it. Keep us posted, please


----------



## ale36 (4 Feb 2014)

Hi all i have sent energenie4u an email asking them if they are willing to donate a PMS for me to review on here and hopefully gain interest from members and get a group buy discount watch this thread


----------



## aliclarke86 (4 Feb 2014)

Ha best of luck 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## ale36 (4 Feb 2014)

Woow great news with in a few min of sending the mail i got this:

Dear Felix,

Thank you for your message.  We have seen this area as of great potential for some time for this product but have never been able to reach out to those involved.

Therefore we would be happy to provide you a unit to review and test.

Though would it be possible if one of the team here could deliver it to you as we would love to ask you a few questions to get a better understanding of how best to supply the plant and reptile keepers market.

Would you be able to supply your address and we can drop one round this week.

Many thanks

Oliver


----------



## Arne (4 Feb 2014)

wow, that IS awesome!
If you get a chance to ask some questions I'm interested in knowing why this unit will not fail where other digital times do. I guess maximum load on the relay plays a role, but to hear it from them would be a nice opportunity!


----------



## ale36 (4 Feb 2014)

Will do i also ask every one on here to help me gather some ideas so i can help this company which is actually very local to me target and supply the hobby. and if you have any other questions. i will be meeting up with Oliver either tomorrow or Thursday. i'm excited but nervous at the same time as i never done anything like this before.


----------



## GHNelson (4 Feb 2014)

I'm interested in two...depends if it has the flexibility to be switched to the on position manually?
hoggie


----------



## aliclarke86 (4 Feb 2014)

Cracking news mate. When dealing with them for replacements through work (not for this item) I have sometimes had a hard time

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## ale36 (4 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Cracking news mate. When dealing with them for replacements through work (not for this item) I have sometimes had a hard time
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


What such of trouble have you had?


----------



## aliclarke86 (4 Feb 2014)

Just getting replacements for faulty units but I guess that in a way its a good thing. They have asked for the unit to check before issuing a replacement. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## ale36 (4 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Just getting replacements for faulty units but I guess that in a way its a good thing. They have asked for the unit to check before issuing a replacement.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


I can understand and relate to that I I'm a quality controller for a laser module manufacturer and when we have a complaint we always ask for the module to be returned for investigation as some times it's down to instructions not being follows by the customers themselves


----------



## aliclarke86 (4 Feb 2014)

Yeah I do agree, I guess its because I'm to one telling the customer  

I look forward to your review mate

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## ale36 (4 Feb 2014)

I would of though that this thread would of gathered a bit more of interest by now!


----------



## aliclarke86 (4 Feb 2014)

I think you should start a new one once you have the unit with a nice new title explaining the situation. Some may have a look and think, oh yeah that looks ok but not read any further

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## nduli (5 Feb 2014)

Interested. Needs to be mountable on the cabinet though so if water spills it's out of the way.


----------



## tim (5 Feb 2014)

Steveno is using one already post number 10 Belkin WeMo - wifi remote timer | UK Aquatic Plant Society
They do look a good option depending on user feed back I will look to purchase one.


----------



## egon (5 Feb 2014)

I chanced upon a timer from MK. One of the sentry range I think, a two channel time switch that has two change over relays on it. Handy for supplying night time lighting when the day time lighting shuts off.
It does require half an ounce of wiring savvy though. 
MK 24 Hour - 7 Day Digital Timer 2 Channel - 2 Module


----------



## ian_m (5 Feb 2014)

I bought these, still working on same set of remote batteries nearly 2 years later.
Anyone used Byron/Home Easy remote timeswitches ? | UK Aquatic Plant Society

The LAN switched socket above is maybe better, but would certainly be too big to fit in my Vision 180 stand  Nice to have the over rides so you say put the lights on to do tank maintenance.

Also one needs to check what happens after power failure, does it come back on with sockets in same state as when power failed or sockets off ? Depends if you care if your plants miss their lighting period if power fails at lights on time.


----------



## Arne (5 Feb 2014)

Ah yes, I've had one of those (egon). With the A1, A2, B1 and B2 channels you can make a lot of smart combinations. It was a gift from someone who didn't need it anymore. Would have replaced it when it broke, but those things are quite expensive 
used it for many happy years though


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Feb 2014)

I have stopped using all these electronic timers and gone back to mechanical, more reliable and if there is a power cut it will cut the lights and CO2 but then it will kick it off again for the same duration, so no harm!


----------

